# I think I messed up.



## Hyphnx (Sep 20, 2011)

So, I'm using a 5.5 Gallon tank and I thought it was a ten gallon. I have 7 fish total. 2 Tetra's, and 5 Danio's. I know this is a lot. I had to get more Danio's because one kept chasing my other fish, He still does but not as much.

I want a ten gallon tank so I can add more and have some foliage in there as well.

My question is, what is a cheap way to get a 10 Gallon tank? I already have a filter, hood and tons of food that I was sent from work. (I audit Petco and Petsmart)


----------



## Hossack (Sep 14, 2011)

You can buy just the tank from petsmart for 12.99.


----------



## Hyphnx (Sep 20, 2011)

Do I need a hood for light?


----------



## Hossack (Sep 14, 2011)

Not necessarily. I just have a piece of plexi glass over my 20 gallon with a homemade led light sitting ontop of it.


----------



## Hyphnx (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh okay, I do have a desk lamp I can use for light and heat?


----------



## Hossack (Sep 14, 2011)

If there isn't any plants then I would guess it would be fine to use as a light though I have no idea when it comes to planted tanks. Im currently in the process of starting my first planted tank.

For heat I'd suggest getting a heater. It will keep the water temp the same over time whereas if you were depending on the light it would cool off when the light is turned off.


----------



## Hyphnx (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh okay. I will talk to the Fish Specialist tomorrow at Petco.

Thanks


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

If you get a 10g tank, you still shouldn't add anymore fish. Danios can get up to 2 inches or so, and I'm sure your Tetra's (what kind are they?) will grow up to around 2 inches as well.... so you're already going to be _well_ over the "1 inch of fish per gallon" rule, which is junk any way. (once you add gravel, plants and decor, there isn't a full 10 gallons left for them to swim.)

I'd maybe re-home or trade in the Tetra's. They need to be in a school (of 6 or more) to be happy and to thrive. Then just stick with the Danios.

Fill the tank with as many fast growing, live plants as you possibly can, and make sure the filter is rated for a larger than 10g tank, and also keep up with weekly water changes, and your fish should be alright.

Here's a link for an aquarium stocking calculator: AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor Please keep in mind that it is just a tool, and does not take into account the room taken up by plants, gravel and decor. It should be used in conjunction with research and common sense.


----------



## Suzanne (Jun 10, 2011)

My personal opinion is that if you get a 10 gallon, you're just going to want a 20 gallon soon anyway (not to mention already being overstocked), so you might as well just skip the 10 and go straight to a 20 gallon. Not much more expensive, and doesn't take up that much more space (especially if you get a high rather than a long).

I have a 20 gallon, and even though it's currently understocked, I can imagine having anything smaller. Also, the bigger the tank, the more room for error.


----------



## Hyphnx (Sep 20, 2011)

I went ahead and got a ten gallon tank. I just need to get a hood for it and such. If I get a 20 gallon, I would have to buy a new filter and such. My tetra's are the small neon ones. I plan on getting a Molly, just one and about two more Tetra's. I spoke with a fish expert today. (went to the aquarium store) and he said that if I get a community going then the live plants will make everything balanced out. He said I could get more tetra's and more fish even as long as I have live plants and such.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I would question the "expert's" advice. I agree with the people above, no new fish, and add plants like crazy. Some plants are as easy as dropping them in the water and letting them float (I'm thinking anacharis on that one) others you just attach to driftwood or a rock (after cleaning) and add them. An extra filter wouldn't be out of place either.

Right now it seems like you're at a crossroads between laziness and what's best for your fish. Sure, you could just go with your current tank and get more fish, but soon enough those fish would probably start getting sick and dying from stress. It might be more work and possibly a bit more expensive (craigslist usually has good deals) but it really is better for your fish in the long run. Sorry if I sound grumpy or mean, but I prefer calling it as I see it, and trying to stop problems before they get too bad.


----------



## Hyphnx (Sep 20, 2011)

Kehy said:


> I would question the "expert's" advice. I agree with the people above, no new fish, and add plants like crazy. Some plants are as easy as dropping them in the water and letting them float (I'm thinking anacharis on that one) others you just attach to driftwood or a rock (after cleaning) and add them. An extra filter wouldn't be out of place either.
> 
> Right now it seems like you're at a crossroads between laziness and what's best for your fish. Sure, you could just go with your current tank and get more fish, but soon enough those fish would probably start getting sick and dying from stress. It might be more work and possibly a bit more expensive (craigslist usually has good deals) but it really is better for your fish in the long run. Sorry if I sound grumpy or mean, but I prefer calling it as I see it, and trying to stop problems before they get too bad.


I'm not lazy, I'm just running out of money. My job has slowed down and I'm only down to auditing two stores a month. So getting a new tank isn't in the budget right now. I just really need to get a hood that fits and some plants.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

There might be some really good deals on craigslist, as I said. Chances are, if you're buying from another person you can bargain things down a bit too. Not trying to be too harsh, I know what it's like when money's tight


----------



## Hyphnx (Sep 20, 2011)

Kehy said:


> There might be some really good deals on craigslist, as I said. Chances are, if you're buying from another person you can bargain things down a bit too. Not trying to be too harsh, I know what it's like when money's tight


Thanks for the tips. I have lifetime supply of Tropical Fish Food and API Stress Coat and Stress Enzyme bottles so that really helps a lot.


----------



## Hyphnx (Sep 20, 2011)

I went back to Petco today and bought three live plants. I noticed that one of my Tetra's fin was missing so I added some stress enzyme in the tank, not a lot just 1 ML.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Out of knowing that some petstores, like petco like to sell non-aquatic plants as aquatic plants, did you buy your plants in little tubes or from a plant tank?


----------



## Hyphnx (Sep 20, 2011)

Kehy said:


> Out of knowing that some petstores, like petco like to sell non-aquatic plants as aquatic plants, did you buy your plants in little tubes or from a plant tank?


From the Plant Tank. I have them in my tank now, I can provide a picture as well. Took my injured Tetra back and they have him in the hospital tank and I will pick him up when he is healed. I have 5 Tetra's, 5 Danio's and a Dalmatian Molly. Some people will say it's over stocked but I honestly think everything will be okay. I am very dedicated to these fish. I even hand fed the injured Tetra which was not easy. More plants are in my future and a proper hood is as well. I made a wooden frame to place on top of the tank and to have the old hood for my 5.5 Gallon in the center. Light is inside the hood.

OH YEAH! I got a heater as well, rated at 5-15 Gallons.


----------

